# Suche Gilde



## Schomny (17. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich spiele zur zeit meine Schurken namens Legolâzz auf dem Server Alleria.
Ich suche eine Gilde die raidet oder es noch anstrebt zu etwas ungewöhnlichen Zeiten.
Meine Raidzeiten wären montags/mittwochs/donnerstags 17:00 Uhr bis 20 Uhr, da ich in Schicht arbeite.

Bei Fragen könnt ihr mich gerne ingame oder hier auf buffed.de anschreiben.

Mfg Schomny/Legolâzz


----------



## Schomny (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich wäre auch bereit einen Server Trans und Fraktionswechsel zu machen.


----------



## colt179 (21. Oktober 2012)

Wir der verein der wölfe auf madmortem suchen alles ,ein raid kann ich dir derzeit nicht anbieten da wir noch zu wenige sind ,aber wir sind neh nette gemeinschaft wenn du interesse hast  flüster mich an ,bin auch schichtarbeiter und kenne deine probleme:anfüser unter fazu,tongma ,wolfmane oder einfach verein der wölfe auf madmortem anfragen!


----------



## Chemiezwerg (23. Oktober 2012)

Moin, 

um dir noch eine alternative zu bieten biete ich ganz uneigennützig mal meine eigene gilde an  wir passen zwar nur vom donenrstag auf deine raidtage, aber das geht einigen so. schichtarbeit lässt grüßen. 

für weitere infos schreib mir einfach ne PM oder guck dir doch mal diesen threat hier an: Oh, ein Link *Klick*

LG chemiezwerg aka martin


----------



## Schomny (23. Oktober 2012)

Gutan Abend,

danke für die Antworten, als Information zusätzlich ich suche eine Gilde die von 17 Uhr bis 20 Uhr raidet, da ich leider nur in diesem Zeitraum kann.


----------



## Schomny (26. Oktober 2012)

Hey zusammen,

Also habe mich nun dazu entschlossen auf meinem lieblings Server Frostwolf zurückzukehren.
Falls es dort schon eine Gilde gibt die ab 17 Uhr raidet meldet euch einfach hier bei mir  oder falls Interesse besteht wäre ich bereit mit mehreren eine Gilde zu gründen.

MFG 

Schomny/Legolâzz


----------



## Schomny (13. November 2012)

Dieser Thread kann geschlossen bzw. Gelöscht werden  Danke Ocean Souls für die Aufnahme


----------

